# IBS and Probiotics?



## jenna12186 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am considering trying homemade water Kefir and over the counter probiotics for my severe constipation...also juicing..

Has anyone tried water kefir or probiotics in larger doses and had results?


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Most of the time probiotics are constipating to me. Not sure why. I do find that regular Kefir works better than say a 'pill,' even if it claims to have live cultures. I also don't think anything works quite as well as Kevita. I've had BM's simply from drinking it.

The juicing never did much for me. But it sure does taste good! Love doing carrots...


----------

